# Happy Birthday To Raj Today.



## DarkShadow (Jul 16, 2015)

Today is Raj  Birthday everyone. Hey Raj,I Hope you get everything you wish for,have a great one.HappyBirthday.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday Raj.  Hope you have an awesome day.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 16, 2015)

HEY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Raj_55555 !!!!!  Mine is Saturday; we're practically twins! 
Congratulations on the successful completion of one more trip around the sun!

May all your photos come out perfectly today!


----------



## waday (Jul 16, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 16, 2015)

Merry Rajmas!  (Or is that Ragmas?  )


----------



## limr (Jul 16, 2015)

Happy Happy Day, Raj!!

May your birthday wishes come true!







(Oh of _course_ there was going to be a cat picture...)


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 16, 2015)

Happy Burfday Raj!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 16, 2015)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 16, 2015)

Sharon - I'm sure Raj will share this with you!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 16, 2015)

Congratulations on another year since you were forcibly removed from your mother!


----------



## Jasii (Jul 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dude!
Wishing you the very best, Today & Always...........


----------



## baturn (Jul 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Raj. Hope it's a great one.


----------



## scooter2044 (Jul 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday Raj! Wishing you another year packed with photographic adventures (so you can share them with us of course)!


----------



## snerd (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 17, 2015)

Didn't expect a thread for me guys, you all are the best!  And sorry for the delay, went to sleep early after movies and party!


DarkShadow said:


> Today is Raj  Birthday everyone. Hey Raj,I Hope you get everything you wish for,have a great one.HappyBirthday.


Thanks a lot Dave, you just made my day, you're awesome man!  And the video was too adorable to put in words. 


C. Brian Kerr said:


> Happy Birthday Raj.  Hope you have an awesome day.


Thanks Brian, means a lot! 


sm4him said:


> HEY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Raj_55555 !!!!!  Mine is Saturday; we're practically twins!
> Congratulations on the successful completion of one more trip around the sun!
> 
> May all your photos come out perfectly today!


 Yes, we are, aren't we?  Thanks a lot Sharon, I'll see you again tomorrow! 


waday said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


Thanks waday! 


tirediron said:


> Merry Rajmas!  (Or is that Ragmas?  )


 Thanks John!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 17, 2015)

Your Welcome!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 17, 2015)

limr said:


> Happy Happy Day, Raj!!
> 
> May your birthday wishes come true!
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Leonore  , and who doesn't love cats?  
My friends are right beside me (sleepover after party) and they are so jealous of this thread right now! 


480sparky said:


>


Thanks Sparky..... means a lot!  



JacaRanda said:


> Happy Burfday Raj!


Thranku Jaca!  



JustJazzie said:


> Happy birthday!!!


 Thanks Jazzie! 



snowbear said:


> Sharon - I'm sure Raj will share this with you!


 Thanks Charlie, and the video was perfect, me and my friends loved it. 


minicoop1985 said:


> Congratulations on another year since you were forcibly removed from your mother!


 Thanks minicoop, my mom seemed pretty relieved though!  


Jasii said:


> Happy Birthday Dude!
> Wishing you the very best, Today & Always...........


Thanks Jassi ji for all the kind wishes! 


baturn said:


> Happy Birthday, Raj. Hope it's a great one.


Thanks Brian, yes I had a great time.. 


scooter2044 said:


> Happy Birthday Raj! Wishing you another year packed with photographic adventures (so you can share them with us of course)!


Thanks a lot Scooter, I hope so too.. And rest assured, any photographs I take always get filtered through TPF.. 


snerd said:


>


Thanks a lot snerd!


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday Raj. I'm throwing a birthday BBQ for you on Sunday. I hope you can make it.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 17, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Happy Birthday Raj. I'm throwing a birthday BBQ for you on Sunday. I hope you can make it.


Thanks Gary, I never miss any occasion that serves meat! I'll be there, you can count on it!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 17, 2015)

hey!
this thread can't be without me in it!!



I think I'm saying happy bday for a third time now


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 17, 2015)

mmaria said:


> hey!
> this thread can't be without me in it!!


What are you talking about, we are meeting at Gary's place, right?  
Thanks Marija (for the third time )


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 17, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Raj. I'm throwing a birthday BBQ for you on Sunday. I hope you can make it.
> ...


LOL ... (you eat meat? I was gonna whip up some eggplant for you. Now I have to change the menu.)


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 17, 2015)

What ... Marija is coming? Now I have to cook up some belokranjska povitica. Raj, you okay with 'California' wine? (I make this orange-lemonade that everybody loves.) I bet Marija would like a Margarita or maybe a Sangria ...

Seriously Raj ... if you're ever in LA, we'll have a BBQ.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2015)

It won't be a legally - sanctioned  TPF party unless there's BACON!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 17, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> LOL ... (you eat meat? I was gonna whip up some eggplant for you. Now I have to change the menu.)


 It's not barbeque if it's not meat! 


Gary A. said:


> What ... Marija is coming? Now I have to cook up some belokranjska povitica. Raj, you okay with 'California' wine? (I make this orange-lemonade that everybody loves.) I bet Marija would like a Margarita or maybe a Sangria ...
> 
> Seriously Raj ... if you're ever in LA, we'll have a BBQ.


Absolutely, you're on!  Just let me know if you're doing an eggplant bbq (whatever that is), so we can bring our own bacon! 


480sparky said:


> It won't be a legally - sanctioned  TPF party unless there's BACON!


Exactly! See, sparky knows what I'm talking about!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 17, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Today is Raj  Birthday everyone. Hey Raj,I Hope you get everything you wish for,have a great one.HappyBirthday.


WOW.... I didn't know anyone from the Big Bang Theory even payed attention to this forum.  




I sure hope "Penny" stops buy for a piece of cake.





Ok.  Seriously,  Happy Birthday Raj.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 17, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I sure hope "Penny" stops buy for a piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't care much about Mr. Khutrapali, but if Penny is coming to the party, everyone else is formally uninvited. Hey, it's my birthday right!    

Thanks gryphonslair, although I'd have preferred penny wishing me rather than the minions!


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 17, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > LOL ... (you eat meat? I was gonna whip up some eggplant for you. Now I have to change the menu.)
> ...


LOL ... I feel compelled to defend myself.

Nearly all of our veggies and fruits come fresh from the garden.  We eat and cook in the patio all year long.
These are all from my iPhone:




Artichoke




We make our own hootch (bathtub Orange Liqueur). I use this stuff for Margaritas and Sangria.




This is grilled turkey loaf, stuff with a ton of herbs from the garden Delish.




A small sampling. I have more than a dozen different tomatoes.




Some wildlife. (Bring a macro. If you don't have a macro, one will be provided to you at no cost.)




Some Flora (see statement about macro above.)




We probably grill more fish and chicken than red meat. Salmon that has been marinating in citrus juices.




My new BBQ. 




Chicken. (Tastes like chicken.)




A tomato salad.




Pizza on the BBQ. (I make my own crust ... stuffed with herbs ... everything gets stuffed with herbs.)




Showing off my pizza cutter.




My Margarita, made with "snow" from the blender and my bathtub orange liqueur.




Steak, from the grill.




A bunch of Zin grapes. (We also have Chardonnay, Cabernet, Merlot and Pinot Noir.)

So let's Party. (The birthday's on Raj.)


----------



## table1349 (Jul 17, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I sure hope "Penny" stops buy for a piece of cake.
> ...



Do you mean like these minions???


----------



## table1349 (Jul 17, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...


Gary, for the most part it looks wonderful, however where I am from photo #2 would be what you take to the doctor after collecting it that morning after you got up out of bed, so they can test it.  And if had that kind of stuff at the bottom of the specimen bottle you would be guaranteed a trip to the hospital for some kinda tests or surgery or both. 

You would for sure be making some doctors boat payment for em that month.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 17, 2015)

That's a negatory Grasshopper. Those are orange peels ... doing their best to add the orange to the orange liqueur.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 18, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...


I had know idea you were so into cooking, this looks so great that it compelled me to order some nice meal for dinner tonight. I'd come over just to taste the chicken and the steak, the rest are just bonuses!  If I'm ever in LA, yours is the first place I visit!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 20, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> What ... Marija is coming? Now I have to cook up some belokranjska povitica. Raj, you okay with 'California' wine? (I make this orange-lemonade that everybody loves.) I bet Marija would like a Margarita or maybe a Sangria ...
> 
> Seriously Raj ... if you're ever in LA, we'll have a BBQ.


hey of course I'm there too!!!!

I had to google belokranjska povitica and I don't mind that at all! Thank you 

and eggplants are for me... and the rest of veggies... and the fish...

I'm there! Wait for me!!

(seriously, if I'm ever in LA I'll visit )


----------

